# Anyone know anything about this German hillclimb quattro?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I stumbled across a ciouple of pictures of this German hillclimb quattro, a car that I havent seen before. I think it looked kinda cool, but I dont know anything about it. Anyways, here are the pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know anything about this German hillclimb quattro? (PerL)*

Interesting aerodynamics. I've never seen it before Per. Looks cool though.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know anything about this German hillclimb quattro? (PerL)*

repost pics?


----------

